# Titanium LC Guides



## NJHeaver (Aug 13, 2006)

Can anybody steer me in the direction to purchase Fuji Titanium LC Guides

Any help would be great 

Thanks


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I think there are Japan only. Billy Vivona had some awhile back. I think he places a couple of overseas orders every year. He goes by Billy40 on the boards, he is located in New York (Long Island I think).


----------



## NJHeaver (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

You may want to PM HellRhay. IIRC, I believe he got some around Christmas.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

fishbait said:


> You may want to PM HellRhay. IIRC, I believe he got some around Christmas.


That is correct.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

you mean these things? I got 3 sets of 20-16-12-10-8-8-8-8tip.

FB is right, i got 'em around Christmas and throw them away in the thrash around new year. the things sucks... PM me so i can tell you which trashcan


----------

